# construction on sepulveda still?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

A week ago we visited cousins who live off Sepulveda in Sherman Oaks. Sepulveda was all torn up (asphalt is being relaid) and traffic was compressed into two coned corridors. Anyone know if it's still like this?

Have you rode through the construction and is it possible to stay on the other side of the cones to stay out of traffic?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's possible my eyes have been deceiving me, but apart from the freeway on-ramps at Ventura it seems as if Supulveda is newly paved, wide-open and beautiful all the way from Valley Vista to Constitution Avenue (which is as far as I ever take it). I haven't actually ridden it, but I've driven it twice in the past two days, and I can't remember any sort of construction or obstruction whatsovever.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I just drove it today. The repair work is done and the asphalt up and down Sepulveda is nice and smooth.


----------

